# Good modern recording of Ludwif Van Piano Sonatas



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Isn't it strange that most of modern famous performers don't record them? The first recordings are still considered the greatests, if you would ask someone about most regarded performances he would name only albums from early XXth century. 

I appreaciate cunst of Kempff, Solomon or Schnabel but damn it, I can't enjoy recording entirely when all low and loud chords make my speakers fart. 

Do you listen only to classic performances? Or do you have some prefered more recent recordings with good quality?

I'm not asking about really new releases but for ones that have been done with equipment providing good, not archaic quality.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I appreaciate cunst of Kempff, Solomon or Schnabel but damn it, I can't enjoy recording entirely when all low and loud chords make my speakers fart....Or do you have some prefered more recent recordings with good quality?


Pollini Op. 2 (DG)
Pollini Opp. 10 & 13 (DG)
Lewis Opp. 14, 22, 49 (ECM)
Lewis Opp. 26 - 28 (ECM)
Lewis Opp. 54, 57, 78, 79, 81a (ECM)
Goode Op. 31 (Nonesuch)
Uchida Opp. 109 - 111 (Decca)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Pardon me, it should have read Schiff, not Lewis...

Pollini Op. 2 (DG)
Pollini Opp. 10 & 13 (DG)
Schiff Opp. 14, 22, 49 (ECM)
Schiff Opp. 26 - 28 (ECM)
Schiff Opp. 54, 57, 78, 79, 81a (ECM)
Goode Op. 31 (Nonesuch)
Uchida Opp. 109 - 111 (Decca)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I like the Schiff cycle a lot.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

For a well-rounded complete cycle, I can recommend John O'Conor. Also check out Pollini and Schiff (the latter's cycle is rather inconsistent, but has some absolutely wonderful versions of certain sonatas e.g. 8, 23, 28, 29, and 31). Kovacevich has an interesting Waldstein. And to be honest, the sound quality of (what I've heard of) Gilels isn't bad at all, and his recordings tend to be highly recommended.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooooooooookay, thanks for recommendations, I'm getting Schiff thing.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

nefigah said:


> Schiff (the latter's cycle is rather inconsistent.


I agree. I was surprised how unattractive some were, including the final three sonatas.


----------



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

nefigah said:


> And to be honest, the sound quality of (what I've heard of) Gilels isn't bad at all, and his recordings tend to be highly recommended.


The sound quality of Gilels's recording is stunning, his performances are stunning too, especially the later sonatas. The Goode set is a decent recommendation too for good sound quality.


----------

